# Good old Jim Beam bourbon



## sgoselin (Dec 12, 1997)

In my younger years I loved Jim Beam then I got "class" and started to experiment with cognac. Then blended Scotch which led me to high end Single Malts which ultimately led me around to single batch bourbons and rye. 
About a year ago I found that bourbon had become my regular drink and on a whim I picked up a pint of Jim Beam. Man that is real bourbon. Now that is all that I drink. Great with a cigar. Straight up in cold weather and on the rocks in the heat it can't be beat. To hell with an educated palate and salty sea air and iodine and burnt heather. Good old American whiskey!


----------



## galaga (Sep 18, 2003)

I heard dat bro  
Haven't seen you around in a while


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

Good old Jim Beam is right,Gonna setup a wireless router for a buddy of mine tomorrow night and thats what he'll be serving me for my trouble.. Wish he smoked stogies too. I used to drink Beam all the time but got into all the so called more refined libations as well. After reading your post sgoselin it has me looking forward to it. Thanks


----------



## partagaspete (Apr 27, 2004)

I use to love Jim. I must revisit my old friend.


----------



## miketafc (Dec 7, 2003)

Try the black You'll never go back!

Really I'm a Jack Daniels Bourbon drinker but a friend got me a bottle of this when I was visiting him in Alaska. Got to admit it was one great bourbon.

Still have never found anything to beat Blantons single malt though.


----------



## Brandon (Dec 11, 1997)

Where ya been Steve? Hope everything is going good for you these days!

Now I feel like pouring some Evan Williams, and chasing it with some Sazerac Rye!


----------



## LastClick (Jan 2, 2005)

Jim is a good, smooth, relaxing drink, but I've always been partial to Jack. 

Experiment:
Drink a pint or 1/2 pint of Jim Beam one night, or day,
Then drink the same amount of Jack at another time.
You'll notice the latter offers a more intense adrenaline filled "happy time" :al 

Any one else agree?? Disagree?? Agree to Disagree?


----------



## glovepuppy (Aug 4, 2004)

BIG fan of the Beam Black. :al :al


----------



## Yasha (Jan 15, 2004)

Right now I have Beam Black, Evan Williams Single 1994 and Wild Turkey 101. Each one is fabulous on its own. I too have gone the peaty iodine malt route and I find that I cannot beat the great american whiskey.


----------



## sgoselin (Dec 12, 1997)

Hey LastClick, I must respectfully agree to disagree. I am not a Jack fan. After Jim Beam I would go with IW Harper or Old Crow. Actually any bourbon is damn good, but we all have our preferences.


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

After seeing Bad Santa,I tried Old Grand Dad and it ain't bad..


----------



## glovepuppy (Aug 4, 2004)

floydp said:


> After seeing Bad Santa,I tried Old Grand Dad and it ain't bad..


 :r :r 
Classic. Did your wife not walk right for a week after watching that movie too. (Sorry, I couldn't help it)


----------



## cwaddell_1 (Feb 27, 2004)

If I am drinking on the rocks it is Crown or a single malt, if I am mixing with cola it is Uncle Jimmy. Even though I live in Tennessee I don’t really like Jack Daniels. It is just too oaky, and it makes me want to fight everyone I see. 

Jim is my wife’s favorite drink. She can really put that stuff away. :al 
The first time I went to her apartment I couldn't believe all of the Jim Beam bottles she and her roommate had drank. The kept most of the handles and fifths that they had emptied above their kitchen cabinets. When they moved out after 2 years they had over 40 bottles. That is only the bottles they had drank at the apartment, its not counting all the Beam and diet cokes they had at bars and the airplane bottles they took to football games. That works out to be just over 4 drinks per week per person. Not bad for a couple of prissy girls.


----------



## Master of Disaster (Jun 13, 2004)

well I'm upstairs for the night.. turning in early. .. my wife is already in bed watching the freaking bachelorette..... but all this talk of Jim and Jack has got me going and I'm about to sneak downstairs and pour me a little night time medicine :al before I retire to the bedroom! Here goes boys! See you tomorrow... if i can wake up by then!

MoD


----------



## TheSmokingHiker (Jan 11, 2005)

Being the poor college age kid that I am (I am taking a year off right now to hike the Appalachian Trail), Jim Beam is about as good as it gets. It is always enjoyable. Jim Beam straight up, along with Crown and Coke, is my favorite winter drink.


----------



## SeanGAR (Jul 9, 2004)

I like Beam.
I like Jack.
I like Old Granddad
I like the Turkey, 101, all Turkeys
I like Makers Mark
I like Bookers, but it kicks my ass all over town
I like Knob Creek
I like Blantons
I like Bakers
I like Buffalo trace
I like Elijah Craig
I like Woodford Reserve
I go to Bourbon street every year at last once

I've never met a bourbon that I didn't like (yeah I know, Jack ain't bourbon....).


----------



## kjpman (Dec 31, 1999)

Jim, in all its forms are great bourbon. Turkey 101 is one of my top ten to say the least. Surprisingly, when i dont want a whiskey to interfere with a mild cigar, Wisers is the drink for me. Shit, whiskey, in all its names, bottles, and styles are my favs, period!    

....kjpman


----------



## Sickboy (Jan 8, 2005)

I agree man. I've loved Jim Beam for years. Some of my friends have 'moved on' to more 'sophisticated' bourbons. I'll spend my 10 bucks and enjoy Beam anytime. I'll spend what I save on better cigars. lol


----------



## (909) (Jul 27, 2004)

Sickboy said:


> I agree man. I've loved Jim Beam for years. Some of my friends have 'moved on' to more 'sophisticated' bourbons. I'll spend my 10 bucks and enjoy Beam anytime. I'll spend what I save on better cigars. lol


I did the same thing with Jack Daniels. I used to drink Jack rocks or Manhattan rocks made with Jack. I tried all the small batch stuff and spent a lot of money on bourbon and ended up back at Jack.

I found Woodford Reserve a little harsh, Makers is good if it's on sale, Knob Creek is brown sugar smooth and I'll buy it on sale, Evan Williams is smooth and a lot of bang for the buck, Bookers I can't justify spending that kind of money, for 15 bucks I can get Jack and it's always on.


----------



## FrankB (Aug 1, 2003)

Jim Beam is my regular drink. Sometimes on the rocks, sometimes with a coke. Have been preaching it's virtues for years. I am also really fond of Ezra Brooks, another good bourbon flying under the radar. I figure any company that goes to the expense to cork their bottles with real cork versus synthetic or screw tops probably have diehard traditionalists running the show who care about a quality product. Enjoyable on the rocks, sweeter than Jimmy. Frank B


----------



## txmatt (May 22, 2004)

miketafc said:


> Really I'm a Jack Daniels Bourbon drinker but a friend got me a bottle of this when I was visiting him in Alaska.


 :sb BLASPHEMY!!! You should be fired at the stake for calling Jack Daniel's Bourbon! There is a reason Jack puts "sour mash whiskey" on the label, you mongrel!! :sb 

Jim Beam is good stuff, however my bourbon of choice lately is Knobb Creek. This stuff totally rocks for the price. When I break out the better stuff I switch to Old Rip Van Winkle 15 year. I am thinking about splurging on a bottle of their Pappy Van Winkle Family Reserve here soon.

Whisky/Whiskey is my spirit of choice; and I am most fond of Single Malt Scotch, Irish, and Bourbon. I try to keep a couple bottles of each variety on hand; but I am STILL OUT OF RED Breast DAMNIT!!

Tonight I layered a Young's Oatmeal stout on a Dogfish head 60 Minute IPA and was in brewsky heaven. Darnit, when drinking layered beer alone you have to finish both bottles yourself! :al

-Matt-


----------



## GOAT LOCKER (Aug 7, 2004)

Ok, all this talk of Jim Beam, hell I've only drank JB with coke. Let me grab my 1.75 liter bottle and try this here stuff neat. There we go, just a little, there. :al u OK, so it's not horrible, but I think I'll just stick with mixin this stuff with coke, thank you!! Now I gotta wash this taste outta my mouth. Come here Mr. Van Winkle! :al Ahhh, that's the stuff!!


----------



## txmatt (May 22, 2004)

I'm with you on mixing the Beam.. _Beam & Coke is hard to beat, but I won't drink Jim's booze neat!_
IMO, If you don't have a mixer add ice & water and its better than neat. I frequently add a splash of water to most of my Bourbon (even Van Winkle); with Knobb Creek being an exception.

-Matt-


----------



## Churchlady (Jan 22, 2004)

floydp said:


> After seeing Bad Santa,I tried Old Grand Dad and it ain't bad..


Got some of that when I was in Kin-tucky! Gonna drop it on my dad this weekend.... can't wait to see his face.

Went to the Beam Distillery - awesome place - millions of barrels everywhere! I'd recommend a visit to anyone who's a Beam Fan - also, gotta try Bookers - 
'sgoodstuff!

BTW, found out when I was there, Bookers and Knob Creek are both Beam Products!


----------



## Uniputt (Nov 23, 2004)

My friend bought a 1.75 litre bottle of the Jim Beam Black (86 proof) last week. Great Stuff!!! :al 

My go-to whickey has always been any of the Wild Turkey offerings.....they're all good!!

However, I've recently stumbled upon a brand that was mentioned above: Buffalo Trace. (Formerly Ancient Age). It was very good!
It was just introduced a few years ago under this name. It actually hails from the oldest distillery in North America!

(And you'll be suprised to see what brands they make:

Brand Distillery Age Proof
Ancient Age Barrel Buffalo Trace 10 107 
Ancient Age Buffalo Trace n/a 80 
Ancient Age Buffalo Trace n/a 100 
Ancient Ancient Age Buffalo Trace n/a n/a 
Ancient Ancient Age Buffalo Trace 10 86 
Ancient Ancient Age Buffalo Trace 10 90 
Ancient Ancient Age Buffalo Trace n/a 90 
Antique Collection - Eagle Rare Buffalo Trace 17 90 
Antique Collection - Sazerac Rye Buffalo Trace 18 90 
Antique Collection - W.L. Weller Buffalo Trace 19 90 
Blanton's - Gold Buffalo Trace 10 103 
Blanton's - Original Buffalo Trace 10 93 
Blanton's - Silver Buffalo Trace 10 98 
Blanton's - Special Reserve Buffalo Trace n/a 80 
Buffalo Trace Buffalo Trace n/a 90 
Eagle Rare SB Buffalo Trace 10 90 
Eagle Rare Buffalo Trace 10 101 
Eagle Rare Buffalo Trace 15 100 
Elmer T. Lee - SB Buffalo Trace n/a 90 
George T. Stagg - 2002 Buffalo Trace 15 137 
George T. Stagg - 2003 Buffalo Trace n/a 142 
George T. Stagg - 2004 Buffalo Trace n/a 129 
Hancock's President's Reserve - Buffalo Trace n/a 88 
McAfee's Benchmark Buffalo Trace n/a n/a 
Old Charter - 10 YO Buffalo Trace 10 86 
Old Charter - 8 YO Buffalo Trace 8 80 
Old Charter - BIB Buffalo Trace n/a 100 
Old Charter Proprietor's Reserve Buffalo Trace 13 90 
Old Charter Buffalo Trace 12 90 
W.L. Weller Buffalo Trace n/a 90 
W.L. Weller 12 YO Buffalo Trace 12 90 
W.L. Weller Centennial Buffalo Trace 10 100 
W.L. Weller Special Reserve Buffalo Trace n/a 90 
ORVW - 10 YO Buffalo Trace - ORVW 10 107 
ORVW - 10 YO Buffalo Trace - ORVW 10 90 
ORVW - 15 YO Buffalo Trace - ORVW 15 107 
Pappy Family Reserve 15yr Buffalo Trace - ORVW 15 107 
ORVW Old Time Rye - 12 YO Buffalo Trace - ORVW 12 90 
Pappy Van Winkle Family Reserve Buffalo Trace - ORVW 20 90 
Pappy Van Winkle Family Reserve Buffalo Trace - ORVW 23 95 
Van Winkle 15 YO Buffalo Trace - ORVW 20 107 
Van Winkle Reserve Rye Buffalo Trace - ORVW 13 95 
Van Winkle Special Reserve Lot B Buffalo Trace - ORVW 12 90 


So go out and get yourself a bottle..... :al


----------



## altbier (Feb 20, 2005)

Never got into drinking Jim. Started off with Knob Creek and then have stuck with Pappy Van Winkle. Man that 20 year old stuff is good, expensive, but good!


----------



## SlimDiesel (Apr 13, 2005)

Mr. Beam does put out a good drink, but I am partial to good old Jack. I either drink it with coke, shot or neat. I just cannot drink whiskey, bourbon, scotch, etc. on the rocks or with a splash of aqua.


----------



## glovepuppy (Aug 4, 2004)

I have to echo Uniputt's statement above. The Beam Black is good stuff.
Beam and water on the rocks is my go to drink. I can't drink whiskey with coke any more, all the caffeine kills my insides and leaves looking like death warmed over the next day. The water helps keep you somewhat hydrated for the next day. And for pete's sake, you spend all that money on whiskey, why drown out the taste with pop.


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

I guess scotch is an aquired taste, I keep buying bottles and Im not big on them. My last one was Johnny Walker Black Label. My go to right now is Bookers


----------



## Uniputt (Nov 23, 2004)

I love Johnny Walker Black!!!

In fact, I just had some lasst week......

If your not really into the Scotch.......I will gladly take a bottle or two off your hands so you can make more room for the stuff you DO like!!!


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

Man if you were closer Id gladly exchange it for you, it is almost a full bottle. Only two shots taken.


Uniputt said:


> I love Johnny Walker Black!!!
> 
> In fact, I just had some lasst week......
> 
> If your not really into the Scotch.......I will gladly take a bottle or two off your hands so you can make more room for the stuff you DO like!!!


----------



## Uniputt (Nov 23, 2004)

BigVito said:


> Man if you were closer Id gladly exchange it for you, it is almost a full bottle. Only two shots taken.


What do you mean "closer"?

Your location is listed as USA.......which, (as luck would have it) is EXACTLY where I live, too!!! :u


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

Uniputt said:


> What do you mean "closer"?
> 
> Your location is listed as USA.......which, (as luck would have it) is EXACTLY where I live, too!!! :u


  Wi


----------



## mtvtrvlr (Jun 7, 2005)

I've tried the " others " their good, but you just can't beat good 'ol Beam. I like mine with ginger ale or over ice, always seems to go with most of the cigars I smoke...need to try the Black lable next time. Jim Beam is a must have for the liquor cabinet.


----------



## Lumpold (Apr 28, 2005)

Well... just been down to my favourite US/Canadian chain that has now arrived in the UK, CostCo., I just picked up some Jim Beam BBQ Sauce... Mwahahahahahaha... I might have to add a bit more beam to it though.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Gotta love Beam. :al


----------



## par (May 22, 2005)

Never tried mr Beam...


----------



## Lumpold (Apr 28, 2005)

par said:


> Never tried mr Beam...


 Somebody buy this man a drink!

Although, you're in Japan... they make some nice Single Malt Japanese whiskey (or here)... and get more limited edition whiskies than anywhere else in the world... so look out for some nice ones to bring home (and flog for lots of money on EBay cps the bottle is collectible!)!


----------

